# converting 1920 x 800 to 1920 x 1080?



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

will this hamper the HD quality of the original video? or make it better


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2012)

It is no way going better.. you can't go low to high.. 

But if source bit-rate is good then it might be watchable.. 

only convert if it has good bit-rate..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 16, 2012)

normally it will cut the video from sides to scale it to 16:9 format. definitely there will be a loss in quality.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> will this hamper the HD quality of the original video? or make it better



It won't make it any better however there will be a loss in quality.
Simple tip - Just use MPC and then stretch the video while watching.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 16, 2012)

of course if you want to watch it in your comp then just change A.R to 16:9 and it will do all . 

Possible on both KMPC and VLC

of course if you want to watch it in your comp then just change A.R to 16:9 and it will do all . 

Possible on both KMPC and VLC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

ermm. i want to watch it on my TV thru pendrive


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Well in that case just upscale the video or let it be as it is. I guess it doesn't look that bad on your TV as of now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

its looks good on my tv only thing is i get bugged by the two horizontal black bars on my TV


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Then you should just upscale it. No other options, although some TVs have option to deal with those bars also. If your TV also have that then its all well and good otherwise just upscale the video and be happy.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 16, 2012)

If the resolution is 1920x800 then the director meant the video to be watched at those aspect ratio, upscaling will result in loss of quality aswell as ruin the aspect ration, elongating every object in the video.

You can experiment around, it's not like you'll lose the original video.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Well to get rid of the bars upscaling is the only option AFAIK.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2012)

mitraark said:


> If the resolution is 1920x800 then the director meant the video to be watched at those aspect ratio, upscaling will result in loss of quality aswell as ruin the aspect ration, elongating every object in the video.
> 
> You can experiment around, it's not like you'll lose the original video.




It is most probably the rip version ..which OP got from ahem source


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 17, 2012)

u can use the zoom option in your tv. but the quality depends on the source..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

i guess majority of people are still not clear about difference between full HD(1920*1080) resolution & standard cinema aspect ratio(2.35:1).even if you buy original blu-ray of the movie you will still see those 2 black bars above & below on your full HD TV/monitor for the simple reason that 16:9 is not the ratio in which most movies are made/shoot & as long as cinema screens remains 2:35:1 the situation will remain so for years to come.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 17, 2012)

wait, WHAT?

upsacling from 1920x800 to 1920x1080 will just "stretch" the picture vertically.

or am i missing something here?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i guess majority of people are still not clear about difference between full HD(1920*1080) resolution & standard cinema aspect ratio(2.35:1).even if you buy original blu-ray of the movie you will still see those 2 black bars above & below on your full HD TV/monitor for the simple reason that 16:9 is not the ratio in which most movies are made/shoot & as long as cinema screens remains 2:35:1 the situation will remain so for years to come.





If you are bugged by two horizontal lines, just buy a true HD monitor. If you already have a true HD monitor, buy genuine DVD's which have the same true HD resolution.
Simple example to illustrate the problem:
You can't fit a rectangle in a square, or a square into a rectangle. As long as ratio between length to width is not same, you will going to witness bars, either horizontally or vertically.


----------



## frankeric (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah its impossible to convert a video from its current quality to better quality you can stretch the video for bigger ratio, but its quality will decrease.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> If you are bugged by two horizontal lines, just buy a true HD monitor. If you already have a true HD monitor, buy genuine DVD's which have the same true HD resolution.
> Simple example to illustrate the problem:
> You can't fit a rectangle in a square, or a square into a rectangle. As long as ratio between length to width is not same, you will going to witness bars, either horizontally or vertically.



I'm not sure about this but i thought true HD was a layman's term for 1080p .. similarly, genuine DVD's will have the black bars as well ..
 as whitestar_999 pointed out, cinema is shot at 2.4:1 aspect ratio, ripped movies are of 1920x800 resolution because there's no point in allocating resolution for the black bars ...

A few movies which were shot at full 1920x1080 1.78:1 aspect ratio are Avatar ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

^ avengers,MIB3,the dark knight rises
le bump


> If you are bugged by two horizontal lines, just buy a true HD monitor. If you already have a true HD monitor, buy genuine DVD's which have the same true HD resolution.
> Simple example to illustrate the problem:
> You can't fit a rectangle in a square, or a square into a rectangle. As long as ratio between length to width is not same, you will going to witness bars, either horizontally or vertically.


i get the same problem while watching legit non-HD DVD movies on my laptop(horizontal black bars) but XMBC/Cyberlink powerDVD has "stretching" feature,but i dont have such a feature on my Full HD TV
strangely i can watch 1920 x 800 vids on my laptop(with the black bars)


----------

